# Boyfriends requesting rides for their gf.



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Has anyone else seen this? Please read...

In the past, I have had several requests, that upon arriving, the person (usually a guy) requesting the ride is not taking the ride themselves. They requested it for their girlfriend/family member, etc, whom they help get in the car and may even provide instructions to me.

This has never seemed like a problem to me, UNTIL recently.
One Friday night, this scenario occured and I drove his lady friend to her car that she left at a parking lot a few miles away and everything seemed fine. Gave them a 5 star, no incidents.

Next day, fare has been removed by Uber.

Apparently the requester (the guy), called in and stated that he did NOT receive a ride, therefore he shouldn't have to pay for the service. Uber agreed.

When I emailed Uber asking why, this was their response:
"The reason this trip was refunded to the rider is because Steve, the person who requested the trip, did not get a ride. Because Steve did not take a trip we are not able to charge him a fare. If you took another rider, a female, to her car several miles away there is no request associated with this - no trip. If there was no request there is no way that we can track this trip for this second passenger."

I explained that Steve DID make the request for the female, but they have not responded to me since and my fare has not been reapplied. 

So riders appear to have found a loophole to exploit that Uber will honor.
Be cautious and be aware.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Has anyone else seen this? Please read...
> 
> In the past, I have had several requests, that upon arriving, the person (usually a guy) requesting the ride is not taking the ride themselves. They requested it for their girlfriend/family member, etc, whom they help get in the car and may even provide instructions to me.
> 
> ...


I had a similar situation. It took dozens of emails and tweets to get reimbursed. However, pound away at your story and it will happen. Make sure you request it to be escalated to an Operations Manager. See the response below from Matt Prisco:

Matthew,

I've reviewed the trip and re-added the correct payment. You'll see it on you next pay statement.

Best,

Matt Prisco | *Uber* Texas Operations Manager

Tip: to expedite service, tweet like crazy to Uber Dallas personnel on Twitter, as well as DeAndre Johns and Uber Corporate. Make it a public issue. It does grease the wheels of service which tend to be stuck on the driver side.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Interesting and duly noted! 

I have had several others do the same thing, like a mother for her daughter or a doctors office for a patient and even a daughter for her mother. I have not yet encountered this scenario tho.

I wonder what we as drivers can do to cover ourselves on this. I mean you won't ever know till you actually have arrived at the Pax. Then what measures does one take at that point? Hummmmm ...


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Wow. Everyone needs to know this. 

My policy changes TODAY .. if the requester isn't a person in my vehicle, there is NO RIDE. Period.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> I wonder what we as drivers can do to cover ourselves on this. I mean you won't ever know till you actually have arrived at the Pax. Then what measures does one take at that point? .


Tell the passenger what Uber told the OP. If (in this case) a woman wants a ride....tell her to down load the App and you'll take her. BTW - you have a special code that she can use. If they aren't happy with THAT solution the boyfriend can ride along (charged BOTH ways) or they can call a Cab.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

I've done it multiple times. I always tell the person that they must send me a text message indicating that they have requested the ride for X, along with the last 4 of their associated card #. This way, if they try to dispute it, I have the proof.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Wow. Everyone needs to know this.
> 
> My policy changes TODAY .. if the requester isn't a person in my vehicle, there is NO RIDE. Period.


I agree, and even asked Uber if such a policy is really in their best interest and the high level of customer care that they want to project. I received no response.

Here is one example of how the rating system is useless for us as drivers.
This occurred AFTER I had already rated them a 5. If the rating system was useful, I would be able to go back in and change my rating of them based on this and it would be even better if I could block all future requests from this guy. But alas, neither option is available to us. Even after notifying Uber, you would think they could modify his rating. But it does not seem like that is the case. One of the things I thought was good about Uber when I first joined, was the fact they used a rating system. However I have since learned it is completely USELESS to anyone EXCEPT Uber. It's a micro-management tool, period.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

Droosk said:


> I've done it multiple times. I always tell the person that they must send me a text message indicating that they have requested the ride for X, along with the last 4 of their associated card #. This way, if they try to dispute it, I have the proof.


Yeah but the only way you can cover yourself is to do this with every single ping otherwise you won't know till you get there!

Don't tell me you do this with every single ping? 
Or are you saying you do this when you get there and find out?
If you do how many cancel after asking them to do all this even tho the ride was already requested and accepted?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

So far I haven't had any trouble with this. Bit of it happens I will likely change my requirements to fit Ubers policy. 

Did Uber notify you or just remove the fare with out comment?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2014)

Tesla is giving free Uber rides to their customers that bring their cars for service. How are we going to deal with these cases of a company requesting rides for their customers ?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

DCUber said:


> How are we going to deal with these cases of a company requesting rides for their customers ?


Have whoever at Tesla requested the ride send you a text assuring you they will be responsible for the costs associated with driving Mr/Mrs____________. Just like *Droosk* suggested in his post.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Did Uber notify you or just remove the fare with out comment?


They removed the fare first. Then I asked why.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> They removed the fare first. Then I asked why.


Uber never asks driver anything before making adjustments to a fare. There is no driver input even in the case of deactivation based on a false or malicious complaint filed by a Pax.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Just one of the many ways Uber shows their love for their partners.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

if you just have the customer send you a text, it is in the uber system. have uber go back and look in the server and see the recorded conversation on text as proof. if they dont have the text recorded, then it's on uber. all customer communication is supposed to be recorded for our protection.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> They removed the fare first. Then I asked why.


They will never get your input prior to adjustments. It is your duty to be diligent and meticulously review EVERY statement for adjustments. If you fight them aggressively, they will usually cave and put the money back. It's worth the hassle to fight, but it is damn frustrating.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2014)

and i'm really not sure that is their boyfriends, if boy lives somewhere in hi end area and the girl in deepest parts of Corona


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Whats wrong with Corona?


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

I'd be lookin' for the guy at the pick up location. Matt is right.....with persistence you will get paid. The policy is to say NO a few times. Reach out with an email to a different person if possible. If that doesn't work karma will get you drunk whale during surge in the near future!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Wow. Everyone needs to know this.
> 
> My policy changes TODAY .. if the requester isn't a person in my vehicle, there is NO RIDE. Period.


To avoid trouble it may be wise to negotiate a cash or credit payment up front and simply cancel the user ride.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber Jax said:


> Interesting and duly noted!
> 
> I have had several others do the same thing, like a mother for her daughter or a doctors office for a patient and even a daughter for her mother. I have not yet encountered this scenario tho.
> 
> I wonder what we as drivers can do to cover ourselves on this. I mean you won't ever know till you actually have arrived at the Pax. Then what measures does one take at that point? Hummmmm ...


I guess the only thing to do is get in touch with the requester and ask them to SMS you some sort of Authorisation to collect passenger X from wherever to go as directed by Passenger X.

So many times I've been requested by a UBER account holder for a friend or relo, and the rider has taken advantage and detoured via shops or other pick ups. I've been lucky that none have been charged back.


----------



## DHJ (Oct 10, 2014)

If you search Uber support, _Can I Request A Ride For A Friend Or A Client? _you can absolutely do this. I think the first Uber support person you encountered didn't know their own policy. I think you should hammer them with their own FAQ.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

,We shouldn't have to work this hard to get treated fairly. If Uber wants to refund money, give away free rides and/or believe some bullshit from a Pax for some public relations then great. They should also reimburse the drivers the fare and eat the cost of that particular incident. God knows they can afford it. Instead, they make their drivers shoulder the cost of such bullshit without even having any input. If they simply treated everyone fairly then both the driver and passenger would go away feeling good about Uber. Instead the reality of the situation is that the Pax feels like they got over on Uber and will probably continue their shitty behavior until Uber calls them on it. The drivers get ****ed by Uber, so Uber doesn't care. The drivers can't do shit about it because there are plenty of other drivers lining up for their turn. The fact that Uber never takes care of the driver in these types of situations is proof positive that they don't give a **** about their drivers and only view us as their personal ATM machines. ATM machines that we have to maintain, insure and put gas in all the time.
Uber claims to have our backs....then why don't they ever do anything to prove it. Sorry to *****, but I've been in this situation also and it really sucks. There are simply too many drivers signing on for Uber to care. New drivers who actually believe they will make piles of cash and be treated fairly. It's situations like this, that makes me realize I'm just a replaceable cog in the Uber machine. What really sucks is that the drivers Uber relies on, are the sole source of revenue for these corporate snakes. Is it really that hard to simply do the right thing? After you have gained more money then you could possibly spend in a lifetime, is it really that hard to take care of the people who made you that rich?


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Email to Uber

Ref trip: ################################

The following response from Uber Partner Support does not match up with Uber's own policy / FAQ for riders:

"_First, I am sorry to hear you had a rough night. The reason this trip (##########################) was refunded to the rider is because Steve, the person who requested the trip, did not get a ride. Because Steve did not take a trip we are not able to charge him a fare. If you took another rider, a female, to her car several miles away there is no request associated with this - no trip. If there was no request there is no way that we can track this trip for this second passenger._" 
-Alex at Uber

Per your own policy:
*Can I Request A Ride For A Friend Or A Client?*
_You can use Uber to request a ride for someone other than yourself. Note that you can only request one ride at a time, so if you're trying to request different cars for people you need to wait until the trip is finished before requesting again._

*Requesting for someone who is with you:*
_If you are requesting a ride for someone who is with you, just enter your location and have your guest get into the car instead of you. Let your driver know that while you requested the car, you won't be riding._

https://support.uber.com/hc/en-us/articles/201830856-Can-I-request-a-ride-for-a-friend-or-a-client

The requester, Steve, requested the ride for the female.
*Steve placed her IN MY CAR and gave instructions to me on where she was going.*

You refunded him and then stated it was because he "_did not get a ride"._
According to Uber's own rider FAQ, that is not a valid reason.

I want this issue escalated to an Operations Manager.
This is just one example of many recently where you fail to support your drivers.
We are not asking for handouts, but when we provide a service and spend our time, gas, and wear and tear on our own vehicles, we expect to be paid for our efforts.
That is a fair request. ESPECIALLY, when Uber rider policy supports our stance.

Thank you,​


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> This is just one example of many recently where you fail to support your drivers.
> We are not asking for handouts, but when we provide a service and spend our time, gas, and wear and tear on our own vehicles, we expect to be paid for our efforts.


Sounded good until you got kind of preachy at the end. Not sure how you expect the above to help your situation. I seriously doubt that Travis will read this and the CSRs either don't care or don't have any ability to change Uber policy. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Sounded good until you got kind of preachy at the end. Not sure how you expect the above to help your situation. I seriously doubt that Travis will read this and the CSRs either don't care or don't have any ability to change Uber policy. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


Preachy? Oh well. It's how I feel. 
And after reading responses they have dished out to me and others, they seem to think we should be thankful for the scraps they allow us to keep.
This is just one of several issues where they decided that I didn't deserve to get paid for my efforts.
I think I was pretty mild. They are not the choir, so I have no qualms "preaching" to them if someone wants to see it that way.

I shouldn't have to remind them to follow their own policy.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> I shouldn't have to remind them to follow their own policy.


No disagreement from me. You shouldn't HAVE to.....but you did and my personal opinion is that when you are writing a company....any company....remove the emotional aspect and stick to the facts. It will be received more positively and IMHO will more likely provide better results. Again....JMPO....


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

I understand and in general, I agree, keep the emotions out.
Yes, anything beyond the facts may place them on the defensive and therefore be less inclined to help me. Funny how their '_customer service_' mentality does not pan down to their '_partners_' (ie non-employees).

Though I am not sure I showed much emotion here, other than providing them my opinion: "_This is just one example of many recently where you fail to support your drivers._"

The rest was appealing to basic fair play, though still based on facts:
"_We are not asking for handouts, but when we provide a service and spend our time, gas, and wear and tear on our own vehicles, we expect to be paid for our efforts.
That is a fair request. ESPECIALLY, when Uber rider policy supports our stance._"

The theme, _*Uber fails to support their drivers*_ is one I intend to keep voicing to Uber until they start doing it; I quit; they terminate me; and/or someone with more influence/leverage takes up the cause. 
As long as I support that theme with facts and sound logic, I am fine with it. 
For example, it's not slander or libel, if it's true.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> For example, it's not slander or libel, if it's true.


Correct. I was just passing on my experience with the intent of being helpful....not critical.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Email to Uber
> 
> Ref trip: ################################
> 
> ...


It's ridiculous you have to inform them of their own policy and I would be pissed too.

On the other hand at the end you kind of yell at the csr it seems. I have a "you catch more flies with honey than vinegar" policy in this situation.

Other than that it was a well put together request and I'm sure they will pay you or they are gonna start a real shitstorm.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Preachy? Oh well. It's how I feel.
> And after reading responses they have dished out to me and others, they seem to think we should be thankful for the scraps they allow us to keep.
> This is just one of several issues where they decided that I didn't deserve to get paid for my efforts.
> I think I was pretty mild. They are not the choir, so I have no qualms "preaching" to them if someone wants to see it that way.
> ...


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

**** it ...preach away. This is the second time you contacted them. Maybe if all of us started to gripe with emotion something positive might happen.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I just read the results of the poll at the beginning of this thread. It says that 13.3% think that it's OK for Uber to refund fares without any driver input. Does that mean that 13.3% of the people here work for Uber corporate?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Has anyone else seen this? Please read...
> 
> In the past, I have had several requests, that upon arriving, the person (usually a guy) requesting the ride is not taking the ride themselves. They requested it for their girlfriend/family member, etc, whom they help get in the car and may even provide instructions to me.
> 
> ...


Do they email you this and tell you, or did you notice it yourself?

Would Uber have emailed you they were adjusting the fare or just do it and not tell you?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I just read the results of the poll at the beginning of this thread. It says that 13.3% think that it's OK for Uber to refund fares without any driver input. Does that mean that 13.3% of the people here work for Uber corporate?


I think people misunderstood the question. They didn't take time to read it, comprehend it and answer it correctly. Not trying to be mean, but based on some of the posts I read on this site, not sure some of the people always understand how things are written. Like a 3 hour protest turning into a 24 hour protest, because one person thinks it would be better.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Do they email you this and tell you, or did you notice it yourself?
> 
> Would Uber have emailed you they were adjusting the fare or just do it and not tell you?


They just do it and not tell you. You have to complain to reverse it.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> They just do it and not tell you. You have to complain to reverse it.


That's crazy, because I never pay attention to my rides. I better start logging them.

Does the trip still show in your log as a $0 fare?

In other words, is it easy to find?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> That's crazy, because I never pay attention to my rides. I better start logging them.
> 
> Does the trip still show in your log as a $0 fare?
> 
> In other words, is it easy to find?


It could show 0 or disappear completely. I only remember the longer ones so a 6 dollar fare could vanish and I might not notice because I don't keep a log.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> It could show 0 or disappear completely. I only remember the longer ones so a 6 dollar fare could vanish and I might not notice because I don't keep a log.


Thanks, I am going to start keeping a log.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Thanks, I am going to start keeping a log.


Probably a good idea.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

But if the person keeps saying he didn't do the ride, eventually Uber is going to catch on. At least I would hope.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> Do they email you this and tell you, or did you notice it yourself?
> Would Uber have emailed you they were adjusting the fare or just do it and not tell you?


They have never contacted me before adjusting a fare.
I noticed this one simply because it showed 'completed', but the fare amount was zeroed out.
Then I looked at the map and recalled the circumstances of that ride, (it happened at the end of the night, just before heading home so it was fairly easy to recall) and contacted Uber about the specific trip, to find out why it was refunded.

Unfortunately, I am beginning to consider logging all rides or even purchasing a video camera for inside my vehicle to help me recall events and match them up to my trips.
Often times I look at my logged trips the day after and think, something doesn't look right. But it's hard to prove when the records kept in the system can be modified by Uber.
It's very disheartening to learn that Uber will simply remove a fare without asking you a single question about it.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Has anyone else seen this? Please read...
> 
> In the past, I have had several requests, that upon arriving, the person (usually a guy) requesting the ride is not taking the ride themselves. They requested it for their girlfriend/family member, etc, whom they help get in the car and may even provide instructions to me.
> 
> ...


How does Uber know that the requester did not take the ride? Surely they don't track the rider's phone, only the driver's?

Uber's line on this is not reasonable. Even if someone gets in the car saying, "yeah, I'm Jeff", or whatever, how do we know who the person getting in really is? I guess that Uber would want us now to check IDs when the pax gets in the car. And, Uber needs to make it clear to pax that the ride requester must ride on the trip


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

wow shocked


----------



## Eric in L.A. (Sep 29, 2014)

I had this happen up in the depths of Mulholland Drive on Friday night/Saturday morning around 1 a.m.....actually both the guy and the girl were really cool, the guy asked me "is it okay for us to do this? I haven't summoned a ride for someone else before," and I said "yeah, it's cool." It was from a residence...my sense was it was a date night that ended with him too buzzed to drive her back down the hill (Mulholland is a tough enough drive when sober!) Fancy neighborhood, fancy house, and wound up being an almost $30 fare that kept me with a passenger for half an hour and out of the madhouse of "Hollyweird" that I'm growing to detest (even though I know there are fares like crazy down there around that time of night.)

I can see where this could potentially be a problem though. Uber should have a policy in place where you have to agree that if you summon the ride you are financially responsible for it even if someone else actually takes the ride. (The exception being if the Uber car picks up the wrong passenger, of course. This seems to happen a lot in Hollyweird.)


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Lol 4 drivers voted yes ... illiterates?


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Lol 4 drivers voted yes ... illiterates?


can I change my vote then?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

timmyolo said:


> can I change my vote then?


No....we need a "control group".


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

By the Uber response it seems like either Uber is confused or the pax outright lied about wrong pax taking his intended car.

Wow. There's a lil scam waiting to be exploited by these riders.

Having a friend order another friend an Uber and then lie that the driver picked up wrong pax. Uber refunds fare, no questions asked. Driver fails to notice adjusted fare or doesn't follow through after initial email because dealing with Uber is like getting teeth pulled. Free rides yo.

And then there's insurance. The pax in the car is not on the waybill. Another awesome can of worms.


----------



## JustPayMe (Sep 26, 2015)

Hahaha thank you very much for the cancellation fee rider no show and of course I will wait there 5 minutes before I press rider no show and if the pax in question is there and they say take thier friend there or there then I tell them you have to be in the car because I'm only allowed to service the rider I got the call from


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Emmes said:


> Wow. Everyone needs to know this.
> 
> My policy changes TODAY .. if the requester isn't a person in my vehicle, there is NO RIDE. Period.


Just have the account holder text you that you authorize "Jenny" to be the rider.

Funny thing is that Uber also has not proof that Steve didn't take the trip either. Another BS of Uber going with the rider and believes nothing from the driver.


----------



## nooneyouknowof (Sep 28, 2015)

That sucks! I've given a trip to a girl before, requested from her boyfriend's phone. Didn't have any issues, thankfully. Uber should be eating the cost on instances like this, or just telling the pax that it's too bad. At the VERY least, they should get the driver's side of the story!


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes you can. Read this time!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Have atwr?????hoever at Tesla requested the ride send you a text assuring you they will be responsible for the costs associated with driving Mr/Mrs____________. Just like *Droosk* suggested in his post.


Cuz Tesla SOO cheap and ghetto they gonna dispute the charge later????


----------



## Alex Williams (Jun 30, 2016)

I get that the customer is always first, but doesn't Uber understand that its drivers are customers too! Without drivers, none of this works.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

If I show up and the rider is not the account holder, I inform them the account holder has to be in the car for the guest to ride for free. I then cancel, rider no show, then email uber about the situation, requesting they (uber) inform the account holder of this policy. Had a young woman request me to take child to school, I advised her that she would have to come along, and I would bring her back home after wards. Also have had pickups at airport where the account holder was requesting ride for elderly parent, after phone conversation advising them of uber's policy, I offer them my referral code, telling them the first ride is free up to $20, otherwise they will have to call a real taxi. Don't let them scam you, if something goes bad on a ride where the account holder is not in the car, you're not going to get paid. NOW the scammers have found out about this and will use your service and then get the fare reversed and you won't get paid.


----------

